# Value bass baits



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I know all us bass fisherman love to shop for expensive lures. I have my share of lucky crafts, mega bass and the like....I even own a 75 dollar swimbait that has never caught a fish, but what are your favorite cheap bass baits? I'm talking under 5 bucks and catches fish? My top choice would be the bandit 200 series crankbaits, curious what values others have found.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Smithwick Ratttlin Rogue, best jerkbait I have used from February til April.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry I have been bass fishing over 40 years and refuse to by 15.00 and up baits...won't do it never. I use the same baits that have worked for years and won me money in the past. Jigs, plastics, spinnerbaits, frogs cranks and top water. Bass don't know a 3 dollar bait from a 20.00 bait. I like Excalibur ,bomber, pradco stuff.
Plastics try havoc good stuff and cheap. I like zoom allot also.
Take Yamamoto senkos expensive but catch fish, try Yum dingers or other off companies brands much cheaper. I agree Yamos are better but just slightly. I also buy plastics in bulk to change and make my own spinnerbaits and chatterbaits. Spend what you want but remember lures are made to catch more fisherman...then fish.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

those $1 spinnerbaits from Wally world are cheaply made junk... that being said, i have caught a ton of big bass and pike on 'em.. they can get pretty bent up after a few fish, but you can go ahead and buy 5-10 for the price of a "nicer" bait. The skirts are junk too, but easily replaced.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Buy plastics in bulk if possible and look for good off the market baits and closeouts. I can get sweet beaver copies that are just as good as the originals for almost half the price when going bulk.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bill Norman and Bill Lewis cranks are great lures for the money, along with the Bandits mentioned earlier. Also Yum plastics have come way down in price since the Gulp! baits have come out.


----------



## Hotfishinrod (Jan 9, 2014)

Fish don't care if that lure costs $15 or $1.50.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hotfishinrod said:


> Fish don't care if that lure costs $15 or $1.50.


Agree. Along with the high end technology in tackle ,lines, rods, reels and electronics fishing equipment prices have skyrocketed. Some of these new products are a benefit but can come with a steep price tag. I will not pay more than $200 -225.00 for a rod and reel combo.

Last year I bought two rods both made my a newer high tech company. One was 160.00 (already had a reel) it was more than I normally would ever spend. I liked it so much I went back to see the rest of the store (Fisherman's central) had in that rod brand.
They had the more budget line of the same rod I paid $160.00 for and they were $99.00. Besides the type of guides used and a slight difference in the handle it looked, felt and fished the same. The $160..00 rod lost the hook keeper on the base of the blank a week latter and the reel seat had a finish ring come unglued which cut my finger and had to be removed to fish with. The 99.00 rod worked better, had no issues and in fact is built better.

Even with high prices you can save money and find deals. Some will argue the advancement in tackle Is needed and have no issues dishing out the cash to get it. While that is great but in most cases it is not needed to have productive days on the water.
Don't be fooled what you see and hear the pro's fish. Their world for the most part is far from ours and most of that high end gear is given to them thru sponsorships. I will always say tackle and tackle trends were invented to catch more fisherman than fish.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

4 and 5 inch Yum Dingers..$2.79 to $2.99 a pack.. I caught more bass on those last season than anything else. They seem to last a little longer than the Senko, and for me they catch more fish. The Booyah Buzzbaits are within that range as well, and I have caught a lot of fish on them in neighborhood ponds.

If you are talking per bait as well, Big Joshy Swims have served me well too along with the cheap buzzbaits

I can believe that post above about the rods from certain companies... 

I have been going with Abu Garcia lately.. and I can tell you that there is a significant difference between their rods between the Veritas, Vendetta, and included rods in the combos. I use and like them all, but you can tell a big difference between them and you can see and feel where the extra dollars went.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I have started to use the dingers at $3 in lieu of senkos @ $8 bucks a pack. I do prefer senko but the difference is negligible imo. I'll bust out the yamos if I'm fishing Erie or a high pressure public lake but I use the dingers for pond fishing or if I'm out of yamos. $20 vs 7 bucks a trip adds up. I fish 4 inch pumpkin or black exclusively. I do like the havoc jig trailer stuff. Very cheap and catches fish well.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I always check out clearance racks to see what kind of deals I can get. I found storm twitch sticks on clearance at dicks and grabbed 4 of them. They rang up at 2.98 apiece. I like the havoc baits also. The jerk fluke style bait and flat dawg were good baits last year for me.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Most wally world's bout this time have a lot of yum plastics for 2 bux...as stated I've done decent on the wally brand spinners...and buzzers...but I don't remember if i have saw the buzzbaits in awhile
And the ones around here always have cotton Cordell traps for 2 bux...also the rebel minnow style cranks have out performed the rapalas by far for me..think they run 2 or 3 bux cheaper then the rapala f7s...although i have not like any of the billed Cordell cranks


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

There's tons of plastics that can be had under $5 that catch fish: paca craws, trick worms, flukes, tubes, horny toads, and many more. 

For crankbaits, the Norman N series and strike king pro models 4,5 & 6 are pretty good and can be had under $5

For spinnerbaits, Booyah probably is my favorite under 5 bucks, but then the selection is pretty limited there.

Just keep an eye out though and you can score some great deals on some of the higher end stuff.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Can't tell you the number of times I've outfished guys throwing Senkos with this bait. Half the price, and twice as good in my opinion.http://www.amazon.com/Zoom-Magnum-Finesse-Worm-Pack-10/dp/B008DBW46G


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I also don't really like senko's per say. I prefer the flick shake or KVD perfect plastic finesse worms. I just ordered some zoom magnums to give those a shot. Thanks for the link NC bassattack.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

You won't be sorry. I've seen two ten pounders boated by that bait, and several over five...


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Being told I'm cheap doesn't hurt like it once did, I prefer frugal when I describe my preference for lures etc. all my better bass were caught on a cheap $19.95 combo from Dick's. The outfit is marketed as a kids combo with line, reel and pole combination and is very easy to transport. The lures were all under the $5.00. Soft plastic, spinnerbait and a Mepps spinner. I have more expensive rods and reels but it seemed my best bass hit when I was using the reasonable priced gear. When I leave tackle in my vehicle I'm not going to have a break in that takes thousands of dollars of equipment. I know with the cheaper lures I'm not risking losing a high dollar lure when I fish it. A cheap lure must be good for more than one bite or hooked fish to be cost effective Imho.

Crappies have been a different story I bought a more costly sensitive rod for pitching tiny lures.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

When it comes to fishing I have champaign taste on a beer budget. So I use clearance bins, ebay, and market places to my advantage. I have paid about 50% to 60% retail on my entire collection of tackle and it might be a lot less! Many of us do that exact same thing. If I can figure out a way to get a good airbrush on sale or second hand I'll be even better off!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Mr. A said:


> When it comes to fishing I have champaign taste on a beer budget. So I use clearance bins, ebay, and market places to my advantage. I have paid about 50% to 60% retail on my entire collection of tackle and it might be a lot less! Many of us do that exact same thing. If I can figure out a way to get a good airbrush on sale or second hand I'll be even better off!


I've caught tons of bass in my life, and not one has asked me how much I paid for my gear.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I use plenty of high-end baits, but plenty of less expensive ones as well. A good tool is a good tool, regardless of what it cost. Some affordable, less expensive baits I use include rouges, husky jerks, Bandit cranks, all kinds of Strike King stuff, and Yum and Zoom soft plastics. I'm not afraid to mix those in with Lucky Crafts though; they cover different bases. 

You do tend to get better components with high end baits however, and that can definitely make a difference. If you think using a $1.50 spinnerbait with a crane swivel and budget hook won't cost you a number of fish throughout the season, you're kidding yourself. The blade will quit turning more frequently in the weeds, and you'll have fewer positive hooksets.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

My favorite cheapos are baby one minus, the bass pro xps version. And ANY top water popper. I love fishing warm shallows and these 2 baits never fail to produce. I also love fishing weedless hollow body frogs, but they can be a bit over $5. This year I'm going to try rubber paddle tail frogs. My hollow body's get amazing quantity of strikes (even the pike love em) buy my hook up ratio is poor


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

For knock off plastics, Zoom is hare to beat.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Buick Riviera said:


> For knock off plastics, Zoom is hare to beat.


Absolutely correct. I'd put Zoom against any company, any day.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> Absolutely correct. I'd put Zoom against any company, any day.


I got turned onto the Yum Dingers last year and they quickly became a favorite, I like the 5" Junebug colored, before that I used a lot of Zoom plastics Lizards and Brush Hogs in dark colors like Blue, Black etc, I caught one of my best fish last year on one of the Spinners already mentioned from Walmart, with that said I purchased a couple bags of Senkos yesterday from Gander since they were on sale, seems I have a tackle addiction.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

My current favorite are he Strike King Bitsy Jigs. BPS had them on sale for $1.39 a while back, so I bought 2 of each color in 1/8, 3/16, and 1/4oz. They also had their Tourney Strength Incredible Craws on sale cheap so I picked up a few bags of each color. Killer on the Smallies


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.academy.com/ Check out their line of H20 baits. Fish great, look great, and cost very little.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

For smallies (quantity) a bag of twister tails and jigheads. You've got a whole years worth of baits for 10-15 dollars. 

For largemouth I lean toward yumdingers (love yamamotos but a bit too $$$$ and not as durable). Find them on sale for $2 a package often


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Can't tell you the number of times I've outfished guys throwing Senkos with this bait. Half the price, and twice as good in my opinion.http://www.amazon.com/Zoom-Magnum-Finesse-Worm-Pack-10/dp/B008DBW46G


Are you fishing those on a drop shot rig? Thanks for the link!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I just landed two bass today one on an off brand finess worm and a yum tube that I got on sale!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

rustyolddad said:


> Are you fishing those on a drop shot rig? Thanks for the link!


No, but I am confident that would work. Usually I Texas or Carolina rig it. Sometimes, will throw it weightless into grass beds.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Awesome thanks


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Hot n tot's BABY....under $5 a piece and a range of color selections...I've caught largemouth,small mouth,big channel cats, crappie, and even big gills on these old school crank baits...ALL in the same DAY.....and with the metal construction of the lure you can bounce it off rocks, cover, etc. for years of great fishing...so don't forget about your grandfathers tackle box.lol..or pick up a few new ones of your own...good luck and Fish On


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Just wanted to let everybody know that Ollieis in North Olmsted has she huge clearance all the plastic baits. I picked up a handful of zooms $1.99


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a really cool thread...it proves that folks can catch fish no matter what their budget is. Sure...we all love the top end baits...but never feel under gunned because you only have a $1 "Wally special" spinnerbait. I've caught boat loads on them...sharpen the hook...add a trailer hook...and HANG ON!
Here's one I just modded for the weekend. I lost my last Boohyah with a black blade...so I sprayed the blade on ol' Wally...should get me by 'til I can get more black blades.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Ok could be a little off topic but what is your favorite top water lures and when do you start throwing them


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

In open water a black buzzbait. Over mats, a frog. That covers 90% of my top water fishing right there!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I mean realistically everyone's will be one of those two or a popper but I should have been more specific brand and model lol I've always been a popper guy from rebel but am anxious to use this Lunkerhunt frog I picked up looks very fun


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

3/8 oz. Black Booyah, with the clacker. Take it out of the package and I hold it out the window for a while. Highway works fastest. When I toss the bait I want it to squeek when the prop turns.


----------



## 97JavelinE60 (Nov 1, 2015)

Jackall pompadour jr. Expensive but worth it


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think jackall makes a bad bait although pricey they flat out catch fish.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

BPS Enticer swim jig w/Sassy Sal swimbait trailer.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Layn, how do you rig your flick shakes? I'm just starting to try them out. I bought the (3) pack of Jackall weedless wacky jig heads for $8.99 WTF?!! but I havent tried them yet. You just wacky rig them on those or do you have a different setup?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Depending on wind conditions and water depth I like to belly weight rig them, shakey head, drop shot, or use the jig they were originally designed for. I will also rig them wacky style with the large  VMC wacky hooks if it's really calm and the water is shallow and clear. I can upload some photos of how I rig these on Sunday when I'm fishing. My favorite shallow water presentation is the belly weighted hooks with a screw to secure the bait. Mustad makes a nice 3/0 with an 1/8oz weight that is deadly. Owner also makes a similar style hook with a little smaller gap that skips like no other. My favorite all around hook http://m.basspro.com/Mustad-Power-Lock-Plus-UltraPoint-Weighted-Hooks/product/10210194/ for the flick shake worm.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I fish that rig with a 7'2" carbon lite medium or med/hev 7' rod depending on area I'm fishing. I finesse fish a lot and always have three spinning rods on the deck ready to go. I use a little shorter rod to skip under docks. I couple those with a revo sx gen 2 size 30 reel and 10lb sunline. All this talk makes me want to leave work early. I don't get to fish much with tearing my tracker apart, working, and schooling. This weekend looks to be is a wash out so I will just fish a couple hours on Sunday.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Layn, I'll try your techniques. I would have never used the belly weighted hooks on my own, when I look at that worm I think 3/0 EWG with a nose weight. I'll give it a whirl. Thanks.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The mustad hooks allow you to slide the weight around. I like the weight up at the top of the bait most of the time. It may not be exactly a belly weight per say but I will slide the weight around it gives the bait a more natural fall. I don't Texas rig them because they tend to fall straight down.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think of it as belly weighted because as the lure glides to the bottom the weight is underneath on the belly side of the worm. It is more towards the nose of the bait tho so either way of looking at it.







got this decent one from raccoon Res


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok now I'm confused, you dont texas rig with the belly weight hook? Looks texas rigged in your pic?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

the Texas rig is on top of your bait and it will sink fairly straight down. With the weighted hook the weight is located towards the top of bait but it's even with the top of the worm and underneath it. When it falls it glides slowly and is absolute bass crack. If you fish this in any marina off Erie it's insane. Bloody thumbs time it is a subtle difference from the Texas rig but you will be amazed at how many fish you will catch.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will move that weight around depending on conditions.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> I will move that weight around depending on conditions.


I think bassthumb is referring to the Texas rig as the hook being buried in the body making it weedless. Not the placement of the weight. IMO. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyways what ever you call the rig it flat out catches fish.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever used the z man lures? Idk about value but I used their razor shadz and drop shot worms this past weekend and they killed them and are very very durable I think 12 out of the 14 I landed today in a little over an hour was on one worm! Although there was not any size to them there is no question to their durability


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Has anyone ever used the z man lures? Idk about value but I used their razor shadz and drop shot worms this past weekend and they killed them and are very very durable I think 12 out of the 14 I landed today in a little over an hour was on one worm! Although there was not any size to them there is no question to their durability


Yea, they have the ElazTech plastics! You can stretch a 6" worm to three feet. Lol! They are very durable!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Man I am a believer I didn't catch much size but I was slaying the little bass at a few ponds and quarries I fish and the worm just would not get beat up then the swimbait brought some big bass not a lot out of rest haven I was beginning to think that place had no small bass pol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Another thing we do if the fish seem picky about picking up your worm. Take a 1/16th oz split shot and place it about 18 inches above your bait. Just sort of yoyo it back to you. This works very well with baits like Yamamoto cut tail worms, Zoom ring worm, or finesse worm.


----------

